# Lightroom



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone know where an affordable version of Lightroom can be bought?

Just had a look around and was a tad shocked at the price.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Edit:

Ignore me, read it all wrong!

Kev


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

how about trying this free version:

*LightZone* | Open-source digital darkroom software for *...*

*with a review here:*

*A quick review of the **LightZone* Photo Editor: Digital *...*

diddy


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

All sorted now thanks - Lightroom 4 lock and loaded :thumbup:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Just as well you didn't look at the price of Photshop, then!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Barryboy said:


> Just as well you didn't look at the price of Photshop, then!


I did 

You can download an old version CS2 and they give you the key, but not sure how good it is yet


----------

